# Was kann problemlos gekillt werden?



## Sasser (11. September 2009)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mir einmal die aktuelle Prozessliste meines Servers ausgeben lassen und da sieht man einige Prozesse welche schon lange laufen. Welche kann man ohne Probleme killen? wwwrun müssten doch normale Aufrufe sein, bzw. Scripte welche eventuell durch eine fehlerhafte Schleife unendlich laufen oder?

Erkennt ihr unnötige Prozesse welche man abschalten kann (z.B. Dr. Web)?


```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.0    864   336 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:11 init [3]
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kthreadd]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [migration/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:01 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [migration/1]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]
root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [migration/2]
root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ksoftirqd/2]
root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [migration/3]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:08 [ksoftirqd/3]
root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:58 [events/0]
root        12  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:56 [events/1]
root        13  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   1:11 [events/2]
root        14  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   2:16 [events/3]
root        15  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [khelper]
root        16  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kblockd/0]
root        17  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kblockd/1]
root        18  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kblockd/2]
root        19  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:20 [kblockd/3]
root        20  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kacpid]
root        21  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kacpi_notify]
root        22  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [cqueue]
root        23  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kseriod]
root        24  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   3:11 [kondemand/0]
root        25  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   1:51 [kondemand/1]
root        26  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   1:12 [kondemand/2]
root        27  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   1:40 [kondemand/3]
root        30  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   6:18 [kswapd0]
root        31  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [aio/0]
root        32  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [aio/1]
root        33  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [aio/2]
root        34  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [aio/3]
root        35  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root        81  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ata/0]
root        82  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ata/1]
root        83  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ata/2]
root        84  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ata/3]
root        85  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ata_aux]
root        96  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
root        97  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]
root        98  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]
root        99  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]
root       284  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]
root       312  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [khubd]
root       598  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24  12:34 [md1_raid1]
root       617  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24  12:49 [kjournald]
root       668  0.0  0.0  12428   732 ?        S<s  Aug24   0:02 /sbin/udevd --daemon
root      1171  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]
root      1172  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]
root      1252  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kauditd]
root      1274  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [kstriped]
root      1281  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug24   0:00 [md0_raid1]
root      1636  0.0  0.0   5916   352 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:00 /sbin/resmgrd
100       1645  0.0  0.0  14728   744 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:02 /bin/dbus-daemon --system
root      1825  0.0  0.0  98360  2272 ?        Ssl  Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
101       2033  0.0  0.0  32484  3284 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:09 /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=yes
root      2045  0.0  0.0  17804  1188 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 hald-runner
root      2110  0.0  0.0  24056  1208 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event2 /dev/input/event1
root      2120  0.0  0.0  24068  1192 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/lib64/hal/hald-addon-cpufreq
101       2121  0.0  0.0  25816  1160 ?        S    Aug24   0:04 /usr/lib64/hal/hald-addon-acpi
wwwrun    2356  0.0  0.6 385012 27800 ?        S    18:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
root      2494  0.0  0.0   8116   604 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:15 /sbin/dhcpcd -HHH -D -K -N -t 999999 -h h1632839 -c /etc/sysconfig/network/scripts/d
root      2641  0.0  0.0  62120  1304 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -o PidFile=/var/run/sshd.init.pid
root      2644  0.0  0.0   4092   712 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:00 /sbin/klogd -c 1 -x
root      2647  0.0  0.0  18892  1100 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:26 /sbin/syslog-ng -a /var/lib/named/dev/log
root      2660  0.0  0.0  18172   804 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/sbin/courierlogger -
root      2663  0.0  0.0  13836   972 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger imapd
root      2677  0.0  0.0  18172   804 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/sbin/courierlogger -
root      2682  0.0  0.0  13836   972 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger imapd-ssl
root      2717  0.0  0.0  18172   812 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/sbin/courierlogger -
root      2724  0.0  0.0  13968  1144 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger pop3d
root      2731  0.0  0.0  19156   992 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.init.pid
root      2748  0.0  0.0  18172   804 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrlogger=/usr/sbin/courierlogger -
root      2754  0.0  0.0  13836   972 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger pop3d-ssl
ntp       2883  0.0  0.0  29600  1564 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:16 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntp/ntpd.pid -g -u ntp:ntp -i /var/lib/ntp -c /etc/ntp.co
named     2960  0.0  0.3  75304 14448 ?        Ssl  Aug24   0:01 /usr/sbin/named -t /var/lib/named -u named
root      3013  0.0  0.0  43316  2328 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:14 /usr/lib/postfix/master
root      3029  0.0  0.0  13308  1540 ?        S    Aug24   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --mysqld=mysqld --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/lib/mysql/
postfix   3037  0.0  0.0  45548  2524 ?        S    Aug24   0:04 qmgr -l -t fifo -u
root      3046  0.0  0.0  20620   860 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:02 /usr/sbin/cron
root      3092  0.0  0.0   3984   648 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:06 /sbin/mdadm -F /dev/md0 /dev/md1 -d 60 -m root@localhost -s -c /etc/mdadm.conf
mysql     3100 35.4  1.4 371836 56852 ?        Sl   Aug24 9212:32 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/v
postgres  3153  0.0  0.1 105412  4500 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:14 /usr/bin/postmaster -D /var/lib/pgsql/data
postgres  3154  0.0  0.0  67048  1244 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:21 postgres: logger process
postgres  3156  0.0  0.0 105412  1584 ?        Ss   Aug24   1:27 postgres: writer process
postgres  3157  0.0  0.0 105412  1344 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:56 postgres: wal writer process
postgres  3158  0.0  0.0 105520  1668 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:21 postgres: autovacuum launcher process
postgres  3159  0.0  0.0  67044  1332 ?        Ss   Aug24   0:14 postgres: stats collector process
root      3169  0.0  1.1 102580 46332 ?        Ss   Aug24   4:31 /usr/sbin/spamd --username=popuser --daemonize --nouser-config --helper-home-dir=/va
popuser   3170  0.0  1.1 102580 44492 ?        S    Aug24   0:01 spamd child
popuser   3171  0.0  1.1 102580 44492 ?        S    Aug24   0:02 spamd child
drweb     3369  0.0  0.8  37844 34236 ?        Ss   Aug24  22:37 drwebd.real
root      3406  0.0  0.0  12516   868 tty1     Ss+  Aug24   0:00 /sbin/mingetty --noclear tty1
root      3407  0.0  0.0   3828   596 ttyS0    Ss+  Aug24   0:00 /sbin/agetty -L 57600 ttyS0 vt102
postfix   3657  0.0  0.0  47592  2528 ?        S    Aug24   0:01 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u
postfix   7489  0.0  0.0  45376  2280 ?        S    18:22   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c -o content_filter smtp:127.0.0.1:10027
wwwrun    7529  0.0  0.6 382148 26860 ?        S    Sep08   0:32 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   11701  0.1  0.8 388328 33384 ?        S    19:10   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   11943  0.1  0.8 389916 34676 ?        S    19:10   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   11952  0.1  0.8 390136 34932 ?        S    19:10   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   14079  0.1  0.8 388340 33508 ?        S    19:13   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   16044  0.1  0.8 388384 33500 ?        S    19:16   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   16215  0.1  0.8 387916 32868 ?        S    19:16   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   16220  0.1  0.8 388384 33504 ?        S    19:16   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
root     17347  0.0  0.9 385284 37652 ?        Ss   Aug25  23:08 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   18094  0.2  0.9 391432 36904 ?        S    19:18   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   18108  0.3  0.8 388076 33928 ?        S    19:18   0:03 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
root     18422  0.0  0.0  97772  3740 ?        Ss   19:19   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0
1000     18457  0.0  0.0  46224  2720 ?        S    19:19   0:00 /usr/sbin/sw-cp-serverd -f /etc/sw-cp-server/config
root     18555  0.1  0.0  23876  2976 pts/0    Ss   19:19   0:01 -bash
wwwrun   18584  0.0  0.8 388604 33684 ?        S    19:19   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   18949  0.1  0.8 388588 33712 ?        S    19:19   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   19993  0.1  0.8 386484 32820 ?        S    19:20   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   20722  0.0  0.8 388488 33712 ?        S    19:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   21278  0.1  0.8 388348 33468 ?        S    19:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   21282  0.0  0.8 388340 33344 ?        S    19:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   21283  0.1  0.7 385424 31200 ?        S    19:22   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   21321  0.2  0.8 389092 34260 ?        S    19:22   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   21842  0.2  0.8 389644 34688 ?        S    19:22   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   23041  0.3  0.8 389108 34248 ?        S    19:24   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   23054  0.0  0.8 388132 33148 ?        S    19:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   23315  0.2  0.8 387784 32648 ?        S    19:24   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24173  0.1  0.8 387752 32588 ?        S    19:25   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24174  0.5  0.8 388600 33728 ?        S    19:25   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24184  0.2  0.8 387752 32628 ?        S    19:25   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24185  0.2  0.8 388332 33384 ?        S    19:25   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24421  0.0  0.8 388312 33388 ?        S    19:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24423  0.2  0.8 388336 33284 ?        S    19:26   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   24967  0.2  0.8 387784 32636 ?        S    19:26   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   25099  0.0  0.8 387828 32696 ?        S    19:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   25225  0.1  0.8 389380 34420 ?        S    19:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   25252  0.1  0.8 388484 33652 ?        S    19:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   25423  0.0  0.8 388636 33400 ?        S    19:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   26259  0.1  0.8 387768 32672 ?        S    19:28   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   26299  0.1  0.8 389656 34452 ?        S    19:28   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   26774  0.2  0.8 388304 33388 ?        S    19:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   26796  0.1  0.8 388340 33500 ?        S    19:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27223  0.1  0.8 387768 32648 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27346  0.0  0.8 388336 33272 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27348  0.2  0.7 385416 31348 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27529  0.1  0.8 387532 32448 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27547  0.1  0.8 388340 33464 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
drweb    27581  0.0  0.8  37844 32880 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27582  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27583  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27584  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27585  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27586  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27588  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27589  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27590  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27591  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27592  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27593  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27594  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27595  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27596  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
drweb    27597  0.0  0.8  37844 32884 ?        S    19:30   0:00 drwebd.real
wwwrun   27607  0.1  0.8 387768 32680 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27900  0.1  0.8 388588 33628 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27901  0.0  0.8 387772 32676 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27914  0.2  0.8 389364 34488 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27915  0.1  0.8 388496 33616 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27917  0.1  0.8 387844 32832 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   27974  0.2  0.8 387504 32368 ?        S    19:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28225  0.1  0.8 387896 32848 ?        S    19:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28511  0.0  0.7 385424 31380 ?        S    19:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28525  0.0  0.8 388040 32784 ?        S    19:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28527  0.0  0.8 387784 32632 ?        S    19:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28528  0.0  0.8 387752 32608 ?        S    19:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28863  0.0  0.8 387752 32524 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28874  0.1  0.8 388636 33100 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28931  0.2  0.8 388588 33724 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28940  0.0  0.7 385424 31372 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   28941  0.0  0.8 386224 32320 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29303  0.2  0.7 385552 31380 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29338  0.1  0.7 385416 31376 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29349  0.1  0.8 387752 32680 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29358  0.0  0.8 387752 32532 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29359  0.1  0.8 386272 32368 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29375  0.0  0.8 387768 32652 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29377  0.0  0.8 387768 32508 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29380  0.0  0.7 385416 31188 ?        S    19:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
root     29721  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    19:33   0:00 [pdflush]
root     29774  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        S    19:33   0:00 [pdflush]
wwwrun   29782  0.2  0.8 387292 33700 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29791  0.0  0.8 387784 32536 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29792  0.1  0.8 387772 32660 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29827  0.0  0.8 387784 32536 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29837  0.1  0.8 387768 32472 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29838  0.0  0.8 387768 32520 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29914  0.0  0.8 387768 32704 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29918  0.0  0.8 387752 32532 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   29919  0.0  0.7 385416 31368 ?        S    19:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30124  0.0  0.7 385416 31364 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30208  0.0  0.8 387768 32540 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30220  0.0  0.7 385416 31364 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30221  0.0  0.8 387768 32532 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30333  0.0  0.7 385416 31184 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30363  0.0  0.7 385416 31172 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30399  0.0  0.8 387772 32672 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30445  0.0  0.7 385416 31180 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30470  0.2  0.7 385416 31180 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30774  0.0  0.7 387504 32212 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30783  0.1  0.7 385416 31340 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30784  0.1  0.8 387768 32496 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
wwwrun   30897  0.0  0.7 385284 28632 ?        S    19:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -DSSL
root     30907  0.0  0.0  12956  1064 pts/0    R+   19:34   0:00 ps aux
```


Hintergrund meiner Frage ist einfach, wann werden Prozesse, welche schon seit 1 Tag laufen automatisch gekillt. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf wwwrun. Und bedeutet jeder wwwrun einen User, welcher gerade eine PHP-Datei aufruft?


----------

